# bruised ribs....



## HVACDAWG (Dec 25, 2011)

do ribs normally hurt more and more as each day go by ? been 7 days and ribs been hurting more and more each day. wife thinks im faking injury.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

I've busted and bruised ribs and they hurt like a SOB! It can take a month or so for the pain to go! Just try not to laugh, sneeze or anything that engages the muscles around the ribs. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do for it!!!


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

Been there done that. It took me about three weeks for them to stop hurting from normal movements. I was able to do easy rides by that time as well. It was another month before I could lift weights requiring core stability or hitting really hard rides that required a lot of upper body movements. Best advice is to give it time to heal.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

HVACDAWG said:


> do ribs normally hurt more and more as each day go by ? been 7 days and ribs been hurting more and more each day. wife thinks im faking injury.[/QUOTE
> 
> I am still moving like and old man getting out of a chair 6 weeks post crash with cracked/bruised ribs. I had probs with muscle spasms at week 2 which were quite intense!!
> 
> ...


----------



## HVACDAWG (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks guys. 3 to 6 weeks of this? great.


----------



## IP_Ale (Mar 14, 2011)

I bruised/cracked a couple ribs back in September. Same story; some of the worst, persistent and most paralyzing pain imaginable. Had to sleep quasi-sitting-upright for about a month, and getting in/out of bed was virtually impossible. I was much better after about a month's time. 

My best advice is to avoid sneezing, and full-body-hugging friends - they can both really set you back!


----------



## Pedro S (Oct 17, 2010)

Yep, it's no fun. I had one fractured rib and a couple more cracked/bruised ribs from a wreck this past summer. It took a solid 2 months to recover and the 1st month sucked. Doctor told me to sleep at an incline or sitting up but I just couldn't do it so getting out of bed ended up being an agonizingly painful experience. I somehow got lucky though and managed to not cough or sneeze during the first two weeks. When that first sneeze did come, I thought I was going to die.

It sucks, you have my sympathy.


----------

